# Very cute story. "Baltimore Cop Saves Dog, Gains New Best Friend"



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I saw this and thought it was adorable. Wanted to share it here since there have been quite a few "Police Officer shoots ____" stories.

"Waskiewicz responded to a call for a vicious dog and wound up with a new best friend."



Dan Waskiewicz: Hero Baltimore Cop Saves Dog, Gains New Best Friend CBS DC


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Kindred spirits good story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Excellent job officer Waskiewicz!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Finally a positive story, I get so tired of the sad stories... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

BellaLuna said:


> Finally a positive story, I get so tired of the sad stories...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


^ This 100% :thumbup:^


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting good news!


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I love reading a positive story like this ... thanks so much for sharing it!!!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Love hearing a positive story for a change! Glad Bo got a second change at a happy life!


----------

